# What's in a name eh!?



## z105 (24 Jul 2008)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/0724/newzealand.html


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

It would never happen in Germany!


----------



## thundercat (24 Jul 2008)

Fish and Chips! The No. 16 Bus Shelter!! So so cruel...


----------



## Brianne (24 Jul 2008)

Think the Germans have the right idea. I think that we shouldn't be allowed register the name until a month after the birth and this would allow for post natal euphoria to wear off and commonsense to kick in!!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jul 2008)

My youngest has a somewhat unusual name which raised a few eyebrows at the time, nothing as weird as "the number 16 bus shelter though". That said, a couple of years later I found another two babies with the same name (my daughter was on the tv a lot in the two years after she was born).

On an aside, it translates beautifully into Irish and she sometimes goes by that.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> Think the Germans have the right idea. I think that we shouldn't be allowed register the name until a month after the birth and this would allow for post natal euphoria to wear off and commonsense to kick in!!!


Where would you draw the line in terms of state interference in the lives of private individuals?


----------



## Niallman (25 Jul 2008)

I saw a mass booklet from a Christening two weeks ago for a child that was being named Robin Hood. Poor kid will be tortured in school. The parents should be shot for doing that.


----------



## frash (25 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> my daughter was on the tv a lot in the two years after she was born.



I'm dead curious about this one now!


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> (my daughter was on the tv a lot in the two years after she was born).


 


frash said:


> I'm dead curious about this one now!


 
Maybe they didn't have a cot to put her in


----------



## Caveat (25 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe they didn't have a cot to put her in


 
Good one


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

Niallman said:


> I saw a mass booklet from a Christening two weeks ago for a child that was being named Robin Hood. Poor kid will be tortured in school. The parents should be shot for doing that.


Why? Because hanging is too good for them?


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

How does one go about registering the name of a baby? Is it when the birth is registered? I wonder do a lot of people change their minds later? I knew a guy called David, and it turned out his name was actually Peter, but for some reason his parents had gone off Peter after a few weeks and unofficially renamed him David - so he went by either, for legal stuff, signatures on documents, cheques etc...he used Peter, but socially he used David.


----------



## sandrat (25 Jul 2008)

my husband went to school with a guy called dwayne pipe.... (my husband is a new zealander)


----------



## Pique318 (25 Jul 2008)

I have known people with the most ridiculous names.
Brian O'Brien and Dermot McDermott are 2 that immediately spring to mind.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

But sometimes ordinary names are used against people in school, I knew a girl with the surname Cunningham and for her school career she was called Sly Rasher.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> I have known people with the most ridiculous names.
> Brian O'Brien and Dermot McDermott are 2 that immediately spring to mind.


 
Phil and Gary Neville the soccer players' Dad's name is Neville. (ie Neville Neville)


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2008)

According to the Irish Times today, the judge actually ordered that the court take custody of the girl until her name was changed. The headline is 'Parents lost custody for calling daughter Talula does the Hula'. 

I know a Brian O'Brien too. And a Conor O'Connor.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> How does one go about registering the name of a baby? Is it when the birth is registered?


*CitizensInformation - Registering the birth of your baby *


> I wonder do a lot of people change their minds later? I knew a guy called David, and it turned out his name was actually Peter, but for some reason his parents had gone off Peter after a few weeks and unofficially renamed him David - so he went by either, for legal stuff, signatures on documents, cheques etc...he used Peter, but socially he used David.


*[broken link removed]                     *



Pique318 said:


> I have known people with the most ridiculous names.
> Brian O'Brien and Dermot McDermott are 2 that immediately spring to mind.


What's ridiculous about those names!? 



truthseeker said:


> But sometimes ordinary names are used against people in school, I knew a girl with the surname Cunningham and for her school career she was called Sly Rasher.


Huh!?


----------



## mf1 (25 Jul 2008)

My personal favourites

Annette Curtin
Paschal Lamb

mf


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Huh!?


 
Clubman - Id be very surprised if I had to explain how Sly Rasher was extracted from Cunningham to you?


----------



## Pique318 (25 Jul 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I know a Brian O'Brien too. And a Conor O'Connor.




Well the Brian O'Brien I knew was nicknamed Bob.
Did Conor O'Connor have a similarly styled (but more unfortunate) nickname ? 



ClubMan said:


> What's ridiculous about those names!?


If you can't see it, there's no point me trying to explain it.



ClubMan said:


> Huh!?


Cunning - Sly
Ham - Rasher
Geddit ?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jul 2008)

frash said:


> I'm dead curious about this one now!


 
I think I can cover this without advertising or giving you any identifying details.

I am "credited" with introducing a baby product to the UK, I didn't design it,  I just had an incredibly cute baby who showed it off beautifully (it was a skill, something learnt over time). Ofcourse when we did tv shows, day time talk/baby shows mostly, our names would be scrolled along the bottom. Mine is fairly unspectacular but the wee one's probably had a few pregnant mummies thinking "oooohhh!"

I retired her at two years old because she was turning into a diva  but then she was getting a bit old by then.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

Brian O'Brien, Conor O'connor etc must be common names as I know people by those names.  Also knew a girl by the name of Annette Curtain.  But the name that really takes the biscuit is one I heard this week which I can't repeat here in case someone known to that person reads it.  (also the person is a minor so wouldn't be fair)


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> But the name that really takes the biscuit is one I heard this week which I can't repeat here in case someone known to that person reads it. (also the person is a minor so wouldn't be fair)


 
Now I'm dead curious about this one!!


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jul 2008)

Seán D'Olier

Rick O'Shea


----------



## Thrifty (25 Jul 2008)

What about Annette Bag - have heard that one. My sister went to School with a Ramsbottom - don't know if thats how its spelt but she got a fair bit of slagging. Remember as a student collecting for a charity and one of the other collectors was a guy from Kerry called Kerry . Of course we all just called him Kerry from Kerry but he used to go quite red when giving his name, didn't help that most people think of Kerry as a girl's name


----------



## Pique318 (25 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Seán D'Olier
> 
> Rick O'Shea



Robin Banks
Dusty Rhodes

How many more DJs can we name ? 

How about Joe Kerr, and his brother Wayne ?

I remember a friend telling me about when she worked in a shop in Dublin an this young woman comes in with her 2 young kids (boy and a girl), who proceeded to run riot around the shop. Eventually the woman yells out (in a good old inner city accent) "Blake! Crystal! Come over here!!"


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

can't remember where i heard of the woman who introduced her daughter  (as she prounounced it) Iv - in - ee .  Said she'd seen the name in a book and thought it was nice.  The girls name was Yvonne.

Then there was that pal of ours we were always getting the librarians to page for us in college - Mike Hunt


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Then there was that pal of ours we were always getting the librarians to page for us in college - Mike Hunt


 
Good old Mike Hunt - he was friends with Ulick Magee as I remember.


----------



## elefantfresh (25 Jul 2008)

This one is gospel true (not that any of the others aren't) I used to know a guy called Christopher Peacock - he would go nuts if you called him Chris and not Christopher.
Thats absolutly true.
He he!


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Good old Mike Hunt - he was friends with Ulick Magee as I remember.


 
You could say they were close!


----------



## Pique318 (25 Jul 2008)

Don't forget Englands versatile rugby player Mike Catt.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2008)

Or all the Hoare families around the country: on telephone:" Is this the Hoare house?"


----------



## sandrat (25 Jul 2008)

Drew peacock is another one


----------



## sandrat (25 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I think I can cover this without advertising or giving you any identifying details.
> 
> I am "credited" with introducing a baby product to the UK, I didn't design it, I just had an incredibly cute baby who showed it off beautifully (it was a skill, something learnt over time). Ofcourse when we did tv shows, day time talk/baby shows mostly, our names would be scrolled along the bottom. Mine is fairly unspectacular but the wee one's probably had a few pregnant mummies thinking "oooohhh!"
> 
> I retired her at two years old because she was turning into a diva  but then she was getting a bit old by then.


 
now i'm even more curious


----------



## Brianne (25 Jul 2008)

Well Clubman , the state interferes in lots of areas of our lives and in this instance I think a little delay in making the decision, not necessarily forbidding the name, might be in order. In some cases, you could say, its a child protection issue!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2008)

What about the primacy of family unit under our constitution? Surely that allows (married only?) parents to choose whatever name they see fit for their child even if some or most others would deem them inappropriate?


----------



## dem_syhp (26 Jul 2008)

Did anyone else see this?  It's from a NY radio show where a man has promised to name his new born due in December after the DJ in exchange for a voucher for $100 of petrol.  He will get his voucher when he can produce the birth cert naming the child Dixon Willoughby Partin after the host.  

 [broken link removed]


----------



## frash (14 Aug 2008)

How's this for a funny name?!?

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2008)

frash said:


> How's this for a funny name?!?
> 
> [broken link removed]


Maybe his name is _"Judge"_ and the other thing is his occupation?


----------



## DavyJones (14 Aug 2008)

I always find the name Joe King very funny, there are loads of people around with that name. your joking aren't you?

The footballers Gary and Phil Neville's father is called Neville Neville.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> The footballers Gary and Phil Neville's father is called Neville Neville.


Really?


FredBloggs said:


> Phil and Gary Neville the soccer players' Dad's name is Neville. (ie Neville Neville)


----------



## alaskaonline (14 Aug 2008)

In regards to ClubMan's post about Germany: you're dead right, it wouldn't have happened there BUT as someone else said already, where do you draw the line? My friend's sister's name is Aoife (no unusal name!) and her mother had to go all the way to court and fight for it! In the end she won and could officially register her daughter with this name BUT it took 10 months from start til finish! So the Germans sometimes go a wee bit to far with this nonsense if you ask me. Plus it always depends on the person who looks after the registration (in Germany) - one administrator allows the name, the other refuses it.


----------



## DavyJones (14 Aug 2008)

Oops, that will teach me for speed reading the thread.


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2008)

Does everyone know the supporter's chant BTW?

(Sung to the tune of Bowie's _Rebel Rebel_)

_Neville Neville; they're in defense_
_Neville Neville; their future's immense_
_Neville Neville; they ain't half bad_
_Neville Neville ...  the name of their dad!_


----------



## bamboozle (14 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Does everyone know the supporter's chant BTW?
> 
> (Sung to the tune of Bowie's _Rebel Rebel_)
> 
> ...


 

bowie would know all about strange names, didnt he name his son zoe!


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Aug 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I always find the name Joe King very funny, there are loads of people around with that name. your joking aren't you?


 
Reading that reminds me of a Peter King I was in school with.  Unremarkable name.... until the list of names for the Leaving Cert went up.  Everyone had a good laugh at the boys with unusual second names that they'd manage to keep hidden throughout our schooldays. (It was amazing the number whose second name was Mary) until one boy pointed out Peter's second name was Ultan - so abreviated he was P.U. King.

I've long since lost touch with him but I bet even in adulthood he hasn't used his initials!


----------



## truthseeker (14 Aug 2008)

bamboozle said:


> bowie would know all about strange names, didnt he name his son zoe!


 
Zowie Bowie actually 

Names grow on people too - Peaches Geldof seemed a bit mad when he named her - people dont think twice about it now.


----------



## Ash 22 (14 Aug 2008)

I think if parents are giving a child a very unusual name then if the middle name they give is quite normal the child will have a choice when he/she grows up to use the middle name. A lot of these children won't be too happy with their crazy names in 20 years time I reckon.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2008)

bamboozle said:


> bowie would know all about strange names, didnt he name his son zoe!


Why don't you ask him:


DavyJones said:


> Oops, that will teach me for speed reading the thread.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Zowie Bowie actually
> 
> Names grow on people too - Peaches Geldof seemed a bit mad when he named her - people dont think twice about it now.


Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldof to you!


----------



## DeeFox (14 Aug 2008)

I know of someone who had the perfectly normal name of Orla.  She married a fellow by the name of Lawlor.  And now when she introduces herself she sounds like she is gargling.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Aug 2008)

The one advantage of an "unusual" name is people always remember you. We gave our youngest something a bit different and we're never faced with "Louise WHO?"

Could be a blessing and curse though...I'll ask her in ten years 

Zowie Bowie changed his name to "Joe"


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldof to you!


 
That would be her maiden name then?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Aug 2008)

thundercat said:


> Fish and Chips! The No. 16 Bus Shelter!! So so cruel...


 

Then there's Brooklyn Beckham named after the geographical place of conception. As someone said at the time: "Good job they weren't staying in Termonfeckin...."



sandrat said:


> my husband went to school with a guy called dwayne pipe.... (my husband is a new zealander)


 

Was he a burglar by profession?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> The one advantage of an "unusual" name is people always remember you. We gave our youngest something a bit different and we're never faced with "Louise WHO?"


 

Why would they more easily remember your surname from an unusual first name?


----------



## Pique318 (14 Aug 2008)

Frank Zappa must've been on some serious stuff when he decided that Moon Unit and Dweezil were perfect for his kids !


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Then there's Brooklyn Beckham named after the geographical place of conception. As someone said at the time: "Good job they weren't staying in Termonfeckin...."


 
When Garth brooks was at the hieght of his popularity here he did one tour without his lovely wife who was at home expecting their third child.  He used ring her on stage every night and sing her one of his soppier songs.  (They divorced soon after of course).  After he put down the phone he would explain to the audience that his two children were Taylor Maine - who was so called because she was concieved in Maine - and August - because she was conceived in August.  

Some months later his third daughter was born.  He named her Allie


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Why would they more easily remember your surname from an unusual first name?


 
I mean because there is only ever her with her name in any group. For example, if I called the school and said "Hi, it's Aiofe's mum"..they would say..."Aifoe, who"?


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2008)

So was she named after her mother then?

_Bubbly Scot_ *is* your real name isn't it?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> So was she named after her mother then?
> 
> _Bubbly Scot_ *is* your real name isn't it?


 
Nah! but when we say her name I get some mighty strange looks......think Brooklyn Beckham...or Allie


----------



## BillK (14 Aug 2008)

What about a German guy who introduced himself as Herr Brush?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Then there's Brooklyn Beckham named after the geographical place of conception. As someone said at the time: "Good job they weren't staying in Termonfeckin...."


Or here?


----------



## S.L.F (14 Aug 2008)

I think there was a worst one in [broken link removed]

Just did some research and I find that Dublin had a lane by the same name near the Savoy Cinema


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Nah! but when we say her name I get some mighty strange looks......think Brooklyn Beckham...or Allie


 
So you're the mother of that delightful little girl Miss Back Seat of a Battered Old Cortina Scott


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Aug 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> So your the mother of that delightful little girl Miss Back Seat of a Battered Old Cortina Scott


 
Excuse me!  

it's "Back Seat of a *MUCH LOVED*...Battered Old Cortina Scott"  

Wouldn't name after just _any old _banger you know!


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

As an aside I now know why people name their daughters Mercedes and their sons Austin Martin


----------



## truthseeker (15 Aug 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> As an aside I now know why people name their daughters Mercedes and their sons Austin Martin



To be fair to Mr Benz, he named the car after his daughter so it was a name before a car make.


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

truthseeker said:


> To be fair to Mr Benz, he named the car after his daughter so it was a name before a car make.


 
Hmmm.... seems like one of those chicken and egg situations


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

Er...no?!

_Mercedes_ is a female name and has been for centuries (very popular in Spain as it happens).  The car was indeed named after the manufacturers daughter.  Simple fact I'm afraid.


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Er...no?!
> 
> _Mercedes_ is a female name and has been for centuries (very popular in Spain as it happens). The car was indeed named after the manufacturers daughter. Simple fact I'm afraid.


 

Ahem Caveat I was joking.  I know Mercedes as a name has been around for centuries... as has Cortina, Polo, Jetta, 3 series, 5 Series....


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I am "credited" with introducing a baby product to the UK, I didn't design it, I just had an incredibly cute baby who showed it off beautifully (it was a skill, something learnt over time). Ofcourse when we did tv shows, day time talk/baby shows mostly, our names would be scrolled along the bottom. Mine is fairly unspectacular but the wee one's probably had a few pregnant mummies thinking "oooohhh!"
> 
> I retired her at two years old because she was turning into a diva  but then she was getting a bit old by then.


 
So, tell us, in these recessionary times, how did you land that gig? ....well everyone can contribute to the household finances  ... trust a Scotsman to have it sussed .... mi-oww (only .. err ... kidding ).

We've a fierce cute wee lad (or maybe there's a parent version of beer goggles) but I reckon he could have flogged a few nappies (no bare This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language shots though - couldnt psychologically scar him with that !!). Gutted to hear he's missed the boat at age 2, there's another in production though so, please God & touch wood etc. we'll be hitting Hollywood with the next one


----------



## csirl (15 Aug 2008)

I still think "Gay Mary Byrne" is a bit cruel for a boy.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> So, tell us, in these recessionary times, how did you land that gig? ....well everyone can contribute to the household finances  ... trust a Scotsman to have it sussed .... mi-oww (only .. err ... kidding ).


 
Unfortunatly it didn't pay   but my expenses were always covered. Nine years ago I came across an american idea called baby signing which is a way of communicating with pre verbal babies. A tv show in the UK contacted the US based author and he told them about us, at that point the only people he knew of in the UK using it. Long story short, they contacted us, we did a segment for that show and then spent the next year or so doing various others and some newspapers too. I was in the News of the World..and I didn't have to sleep with someone famous!  While people started using it after that they always came back to us, apparently the scottish accent can sell anything. 

By the time the idea caught on enough to be financially viable in the UK I had retired my daughter from the media circus and moved on. Every now and again I get a call asking me to get involved again, especially after I moved to Ireland but I'd moved on.

It's a lovely thing for kids to have when they get older but the work, lonely nights in hotels, sitting around green rooms and Richard Madley are all things I'd seriously think twice about getting involved in again!


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I was in the News of the World..and I didn't have to sleep with someone famous!


That must have been disappointing for you  




Bubbly Scot said:


> and Richard Madley are all things I'd seriously think twice about getting involved in again!


----------

